
Google's Python class - mcxx
http://code.google.com/edu/languages/google-python-class/index.html
======
Dejital
The Stanford online CS101 class will be taught by the same teacher as these
Google lectures. [1] I enjoyed him very much when I was just starting with
Python.

[1]: <http://www.cs101-class.org/>

